
Google rushing out Android 4 "Ice Cream Sandwich" to counter iPhone 5 - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/08/09/google_rushing_out_android_4_ice_cream_sandwich_to_counter_iphone_5.html
======
orangecat
Hopefully Google learned their lesson with Honeycomb and its futile attempt to
beat the iPad 2 to market. The iPhone 5 is going to have massive sales and
publicity no matter what; it's not worth rushing ICS.

------
yayadarsh
Maybe I'm missing something, but what is the point of this? Why sacrifice the
public perception and stability of your project in order to duke it out with a
polished release from your competitor?

------
limgad
I like how they point out that they are rushing the ice cream sandwitch.

The fact is that android is on a 6 month release circle. According to
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_version_history>, the latest phone
version bump was on 6 December 2010, and for tablets the initial release was
on 22 February 2011. If you ask me, it's not rushing, they're late.

------
scubaguy
Applesinsider.com reports that Google is rushing their next mobile OS while
Apple is waiting and not rushing their next mobile OS.

------
pugnusferreus
Rushing? What could possibly go wrong?

